# iexplore.exe verbraucht fast ganzen arbeitsspeicher!



## affenarschkornev (28. März 2007)

hallo,

ich habe seit tagen ein problem mit dieser iexplore.exe
sie taucht mehrmals im taskmanager auf und bei 2gb ram habe ich meisten 1gb voll nach dem windows start!!!
wenn ich hier schreibe dann geht es auf einmal nicht mehr weil er irgendwas im hintergrund geladen hat und dieser blinkende balken beim schreiben verschwindet...ich sehe dabei auch oft den internet explorer.
manchmal taucht auch im IE werbung auf...

habe mit spybot und ad-aware gescannt aber jetzt ist es noch schlimmer...es sind plötzlich sehr viele exen drin,die ich nicht kenne   

bei google fand ich heraus,dass iexplore.exe garnicht ein virus oder sonstiges ist,aber bei mir bin ich anderer meinung...

es stört auch gewaltig,da spiele wie stalker,css... jede minute minimiert werden   

was kann ich tun?

vielen dank


----------



## light-clocker (28. März 2007)

> bei google fand ich heraus,dass iexplore.exe garnicht ein virus oder sonstiges ist,aber bei mir bin ich anderer meinung...


iexplore ist der Internet Explorer


----------



## LordMephisto (28. März 2007)

Bist du sicher das der Prozess iexplore.exe heißt und nicht etwa iexplor.exe (also ohne e am Ende) ? Dann würde es sich um einen Virus handeln.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2007)

deaktivere mal die automatischen XP-updates - diehaben bei meinem notebook auch das ing komplett lahmgelegt...


----------



## affenarschkornev (28. März 2007)

*Windows geht nicht mehr an!*



			
				Herbboy am 28.03.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> deaktivere mal die automatischen XP-updates - diehaben bei meinem notebook auch das ing komplett lahmgelegt...



http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/9750/unbenanntsx2.png
ist ne iexplorE.exe!
automatische updates oder firewall hatte ich nie an und werde sie nie anmachen ^^
mir ist gerade auch aufgefallen,dass wenn ich dieses zeichen hier drücke ^ kommt es so raus ^^ also ich muss praktisch nur noch 1 mal drücken...


edit:
hallo,pc startet sich jetzt auch nach einer minute neu da irgendwas abstürtzt...ich drück NICHT SENDEN und dann kommt so ein kleines fenster wo dann die minute runterläuft

edit2:

hallo,
jetzt komm ich nicht mehr in windows rein   

ich hab im abgesicherten modus kaspersky,spybot,ad-aware... laufen lassen und dann hab ich neustart gemacht und wenn ich jetzt pc anschalte dann komm ich noch zum anmelde bildschirm und kann mein konto auch noch wählen...doch wenn er dann startet kann ich es nach 30 sekunden wieder vergessen den dann ist der pc unbrauchbar weil er für einen mausklick 5 minuten braucht   
was habe ich wichtiges gelöscht?
ich bitte euch um dringende hilfe!
ich habe um die 30gb wichtige daten drauf!
 vielen dank...


----------



## affenarschkornev (29. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*



			
				affenarschkornev am 28.03.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.03.2007 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ist auf dem bild irgendeine eine wichtige datei dabei?


----------



## mastermaisi777 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*



> edit:
> hallo,pc startet sich jetzt auch nach einer minute neu da irgendwas abstürtzt...ich drück NICHT SENDEN und dann kommt so ein kleines fenster wo dann die minute runterläuft



Sieht nach blaster virus aus , um das neustarten zu verhindern , jedesmal wenn das kommt auf ausführen gehen und shutdown -a eingeben und bestätigen 


mfg


edit : warum installierst du windows nicht einfach neu ? dann hast auch deine daten wieder , vorrausgesetzt du hast deine daten nicht in den eigenen  dateien und ein kontopasswort


----------



## affenarschkornev (29. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*



			
				affenarschkornev am 28.03.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.03.2007 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ist auf dem bild irgendeine eine wichtige datei dabei?
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8664/unbenanntgm2.png


----------



## OJBoden (29. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*

Jup da sind so einige wichtige Dateien dabei. Da haste dir aber einen hartnäckigen Trojaner eingefangen. Helfen kann ich dir nicht wirklich, dafür hab ich auf die schnelle diesen Artikel hier gefunden. Villeicht hilft dir das ein bisschen. Bist zumindest nicht alleine mit dem Problem.

Link


----------



## affenarschkornev (29. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*



			
				OJBoden am 29.03.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup da sind so einige wichtige Dateien dabei. Da haste dir aber einen hartnäckigen Trojaner eingefangen. Helfen kann ich dir nicht wirklich, dafür hab ich auf die schnelle diesen Artikel hier gefunden. Villeicht hilft dir das ein bisschen. Bist zumindest nicht alleine mit dem Problem.
> 
> Link


ja aber die datei wird ja nicht benötigt?!?ich hab die ja gelöscht und trotzdem


----------



## Botkiller (29. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*

lol bei 1gb nach dem boot ist irgendwas kaputt ^^ schoma systemstast geguckt?

ausführen -> msconfig 

das meiste sind da viren bei dir denk ich 
der ie wird oft auch als virus genommen, wie z.b. auch die svchost.exe ... wenn du da z.b. svchost.exe hast oder svhost etc.. das ist ein virus.. spybot s/d kann ich emfehlen und halt kasperspy oder sowas .. antivir  etc.


----------



## affenarschkornev (30. März 2007)

*AW: Windows geht nicht mehr an!*



			
				Botkiller am 29.03.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> lol bei 1gb nach dem boot ist irgendwas kaputt ^^ schoma systemstast geguckt?
> 
> ausführen -> msconfig
> 
> ...




wieso liest den keiner was ich schreibe  :-o 

ich weis das iexplore.exe der internet explorer ist aber wieso läuft das scheiß teil 32 mal,obwohl ich ihn garnicht an habe?

und ich HABE BEREITS spybot und kasperky benutzt! wenn du es selbst benutzt,hättest du es dann an dem bild erkannt,was ich oben geschickt habe...

und jetzt ist es noch besser geworden...

nachdem ich jetzt spybot,ad aware und kaspersky laufen lassen habe und alles wieder in ordnung war,hat mein vater den pc benutzt....für ebay und co....
nun,wenn ich jetzt den pc starte funktioniert alles sogar besser als vorher.bei windows start gerade mal ~150mb auslastung und es läuft style xp und paar andere tools nebenbei...

aber wenn ich opera anmache steht da "bla bla bla seite kann nicht gefunden werden" 

lan kabel,router und die 2 lankarten sind in ordnung.

ich bin mir sicher ich habe irgend ne wichtige datei gelöscht,irgendeinen dienst oder so von windows dass jetzt das internet nicht läuft.

weil auch wenn ich zB eumex.ip eingebe findet er den router nicht oder auch wenn ich bei systemsteuerung reingehe und dort dann auf das windows firewall symbol klicke dann steht da irgendwas mit "bla bla bla ... nicht verfügbar" 

ist es irgendwie möglich die internet treiber ausm i net zu saugen?

vielen dank


----------

